# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Nerve

## stang

Just wondering if I hit a nerve in my shoulder how long would it take for the pain to go away?

I've never had pain like this in my life after a shot

----------


## Times Roman

it should go away fairly quickly.

I've never really had pip before, and I've pinned thousands of times. 

it could be one of those one in a thousand type situations where you hit a nerve dead center and did some minor damage?

----------

